# what kind of sharks are these?



## tyjohnston (Apr 14, 2012)

my friend and I went shark fishing off the surf this spring break in destin. we ended up catchin these two 3 footers. i think they were bull sharks but im not sure. anyone know?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 14, 2012)

Regular sharks.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Apr 14, 2012)

I think what you have are juvenile spinner sharks.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 14, 2012)

Sharpnose


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't see in the photo's but if they had faint white spots down there side they are atlantic sharp nose as outcast said. they max out at three ft. for adults.


----------



## BANDT (Apr 14, 2012)

look like what we call plain ol' reef sharks


----------



## cliff&pam (Apr 17, 2012)

baby great white


----------



## cball917 (Apr 17, 2012)

dinner


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Apr 21, 2012)

Definitely not a bull shark.  It is kind of hard to tell from the pictures what it is though.


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Apr 22, 2012)

OUTCAST said:


> Sharpnose



Ditto


----------



## mountainraider68 (Apr 25, 2012)

look like sand sharks


----------



## mudpie82 (May 3, 2012)

Sharpnoses


----------



## philtuts (Jun 1, 2012)

sand sharks


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 1, 2012)

Sharp nose


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't think sharp nose are prevalent in the Gulf fellas. spinner AKA sand sharks.


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 1, 2012)

nocturnal


----------



## RunninLite (Jun 1, 2012)

sand sharks


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 1, 2012)

Plenty of sharpnose in the gulf and that's what those look like to me too. Good eating


----------



## speedcop (Jun 1, 2012)

South Ga. Shiner


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Jun 2, 2012)

*Sharks*



grouper throat said:


> I don't think sharp nose are prevalent in the Gulf fellas. spinner AKA sand sharks.



Fish have tails and therefore have the ability to move to different locations.  A couple of years ago a commercial fisherman out of St. Louis, MO caught a Bull Shark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go figure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

